# Black spot algae



## Daveslaney (5 Feb 2017)

I have this black spot algae that comes  only on my buce and anubius plants.
What is it and is it caused by excessive light?


----------



## GHNelson (5 Feb 2017)

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## Daveslaney (5 Feb 2017)

Cheers Hogie.
Heres a FTS. The tank is 240 litres. I have a tetratec 1200 runs through the spraybar at the back pointing towards the front glass. Two fluval sea 2 powerheads on the back of the tank pointing at the front glass and a fluval 306 running through the lilly pipe on the right side of the tank. So i dont think the flow is the issue.
I run the co2 comes on 2 hours before the lights and my drop checker is lime green. So i think my co2 levels are consistant. Photoperiod is 8 hours.
I dose APF EI macro one day. Micro the next.
I have tryed spot treating with exel. Spot treating with h2o2 3%. Still it wont go away.
Its doing my head in now lol.
The only other thing i can think is my light. I have a arcadia led OTL. It has 4 separate timer channels for the mix of leds. But no way to alter the light intensity.
All i was thinking now is to get a EA universal hanging kit to hang the light higher above the tank to reduce the intensity that way?



Regards Dave.


----------



## GHNelson (5 Feb 2017)

Lovely tank
Get some floating plants.....this will help reduce the lighting!
Hygrophila difformis......would look great floating!
Try a 6 to 7 hour lighting period for a few weeks!
Try cleaning the leaves off of debris every few days!


----------



## Daveslaney (5 Feb 2017)

Thanks Hoggie.
I will try a 7 hour light period for a few weeks.
unfortunately floating plants get pushed underwater with the flow from the spraybar.


----------



## Progen (8 Feb 2017)

I'm definitely no expert but if it's anything like the problems that I'm having with my anubiases, if it's only on that plant alone, I'll hazard a guess and say it'll go away on its own if it's shaded from the light somewhat or moved a few inches to the left, right in front of the driftwood.


----------

